

Samsung Will Eventually Provide Samsung Pay as a Service - werencole
http://arc.applause.com/2015/08/13/samsung-pay-as-a-service/

======
inthewoods
I see two challenges for Samsung: first, as far as I know, they've never tried
to resell software like this to other smart phone manufactures. Second, if
EMV/chip-on-a-card takes hold (with the shift in liability that card issuers
are going to do to force their hand in adopting chip readers by Oct 1st),
where does that leave Samsung Pay's only advantage over Apple and Android Pay?

------
werencole
So, this is what happened to LoopPay after Samsung bought it.

